# Feel like a prisoner here



## rebeccarawks (Mar 9, 2013)

Things have been rocky for years. We recently moved back to our home state after he got out of the military. Signed a six month lease. Since we have lived here for about eight weeks he has been worse than ever. He was recently diagnosed with narcissistic personality disorder. He is a pretty classic case. Anyway - he is relentless in his name calling. Follows me around the house calling me horrible names and says if I don't like it to leave. 

Our finances are separate. I pay 3/5 of the household bills and he pays 2/5. I know I signed a lease here but it is unbearable for me to live here. We have two children together. I told him I would take financial responsibility of the lease if he would move but he refuses. He also refuses to assume financial responsibility of the lease if I move. He says he will hold me responsible for all the rent until the lease is up. Both of our credit scores will be ruined, etc. 

We considered cohabitation until the lease is fulfilled but the environment is volatile. He is angry and hostile all the time. Not sure what to do.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

Do you feel physically threatened?


----------



## accept1 (Sep 23, 2013)

Six months is not a long time. You should leave and speak to a lawyer.


----------

